# Best all around D-Loop material



## ARTHURDJR338 (Dec 11, 2006)

Have spent huge amounts of time resurching D-loop and serving materials. I was caught off gard by how much info and opinions there are out there on whats the best D-Loop material. I have a D-loop on my Maverick and love it, it is rather thick and quite stiff and would prefer using a D-loop that gives me the same performance, but as it is over 10yrs old and I have no idea what its made of.

So I am looking for a D-loop material that is stiff, easy to work with and tie and is easy to melt into ball ends, and still be as durable as possable as I usually shoot at least 9-10 months out of the year.

Based on my resurch, and in no particular order of prefrence, my final selections for D-loop material based on my above prereqs are:
<>BCY #24 or BCY 2mm
<>Winners Choice D-loop material
<>Zenith Loop Material
<>Brownell D-loop material

I chose these four as based on my resurch they all are claimed to be easy to work with and burn, stiff, and long lasting. PLease keep in mind I am a complete novice at tying D-loops (and servings for that matter) and have never done any serving D-loops on my own yet. So please format any information or advice acordingly. I did not include others like Gibbs or Cir-Cut, as many claimed they are hard to work with or burn and i am after all a complete beginner. If there are other D-loop materials I did not list that are as good or better at meeting my requierments, please by all means tell me about them.

Thanks to all who respond,
Arthur.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

I use either Zenith material or BCY D-braid. They are both about the same diameter (1.8 mm) and easy to tie.


----------



## yakstone (Jun 30, 2008)

Gibbs is pretty much the same as the Winners Choice which is what I use exclusively. I prefer a stiff loop that holds its shape and that's what I get with the W/C material.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

BCY *#24 Loop Rope*
The professional"s choice and number one choice worldwide. #24 stiff braided polyester, good consistent burn. 

*Approx. diameter:* 2.0 mm (.080")
*Spool size:* 39" package, 100 ft. & 500 ft. spools 


Hutch


----------



## ARTHURDJR338 (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks to all who helped out with their knowledge and the time it took for you to share it with me. Glad #24 BCY rope loop material is so good, as that is what I have.
Be well,
Arthur.


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

seems that you get some loop material put it on the bow and love it, go back to get more and it is not the same? my advice when you find what you like buy a roll and be done with it, I have seen diff rolls with bcy 24 wrote on it but it was diff from roll to roll


----------



## BowKil (Mar 19, 2005)




----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JF from VA said:


> I use either Zenith material or BCY D-braid. They are both about the same diameter (1.8 mm) and easy to tie.


I won't use anything but Zenith loop for my own bows. I don't mind using BCY but only if I am out of Zenith material. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3Dblackncamo (Jul 22, 2009)

Brown Hornet said:


> I won't use anything but Zenith loop for my own bows. I don't mind using BCY but only if I am out of Zenith material.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


bh where do you buy zenith d loop material


----------



## ARTHURDJR338 (Dec 11, 2006)

3Dblackncamo said:


> bh where do you buy zenith d loop material


From www.zenitharchery.com

Zenith loop rope is $2.95 per foot there.


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Correction, price is $2.95 for a six-foot length.


----------

